
Mathematics and Computation [pdf] - MAXPOOL
https://www.math.ias.edu/files/Website03-25-19.pdf
======
Abishek_Muthian
Just sharing another good book on the topic.

Mathematics for Computation from MIT[1]. HN discussion on it[2].

[1]:[https://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.042/spring17/mcs.pdf](https://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.042/spring17/mcs.pdf)

[2]:[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13800320](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13800320)

~~~
mlevental
this isn't at all the same book. the OP is about complexity theory. the book
you've linked to is basically math for a cs curriculum.

~~~
Abishek_Muthian
I agree, I intended to share courseware on the topic. Perhaps should have
worded as such.

------
bitforger
Just from reading the introduction, this book seems extremely well written,
far-reaching, and just plain cool.

On days like this, I'm always tempted to drop all my current courses and just
spend the time reading a book.

~~~
MAXPOOL
I found this incredible book draft because Scott Aaronsons glowing praise of
Avi Wigderson made me curious
[https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=4156](https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=4156)

>Congrats to Avi Wigderson for winning the Knuth Prize. When I was asked to
write a supporting nomination letter, my first suggestion was to submit a
blank sheet of paper—since for anyone in theoretical computer science, there’s
nothing that needs to be said about why Avi should win any awards we have. I
hope Avi remains a guiding light of our community for many years to com

Avi Wigderson homepage is full of interesting stuff.
[https://www.math.ias.edu/avi/](https://www.math.ias.edu/avi/)

------
KKKKkkkk1
That's a very misleading title for a book about computational complexity
theory.

~~~
ABeeSea
I disagree, but I guess it depends on your definition of mathematics.
Complexity theory and formal languages are far closer to my definition of
mathematics than discrete math problems which I tend to classify more as
arithmetic.

~~~
jcranberry
What do you mean by discrete math problems?

A massive amount of mathematics is discrete, and those parts of mathematics
are extremely deep as well.

------
vertak
This along with Scott Aaronson's
([https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/](https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/))
make for good reading on the theory of computation.

~~~
tonton12
By the way, the author of the book, Avi has made a profound impact in Scott,
as Scott describes in the following post:

[https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=2925](https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=2925)

------
HERPUUUU
Awesome! :)

I love this field of CS/Math.

How much time/energy/space does it take to think a thought? Is it possible to
think this class of thoughts? What difference does it make if we change the
computational substrate from classic to quantum?

I wish I had two lifetimes, so that I could spend one on dwelling on things
like this. (Maybe I do, if we made enormous advancements in cybernetic
prostethics et.c. before I die.. lets hope!)

------
newprint
Wow, thank you very much !

